

The Most Common Jobs for the Rich, Middle Class and Poor - danso
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/10/16/356176018/the-most-popular-jobs-for-the-rich-middle-class-and-poor

======
TheCoelacanth
That really shows how generic the job category "Managers" is. It's one of the
most common jobs for every decile of income above the bottom three.

